

Cross-Gender Avatars in Games - rhdoenges
http://blog.amateurtopologist.com/post/2012/05/31/cross-gender-avatars-in-games

======
networked
Gender in online games is a well-charted territory. The linked post echoes
this more in-depth article from 1999: <http://tharsis-
gate.org/articles/imaginary/GENDER~1.HTM>.

Edit: There's also the following quote on men playing as women from a 1993
paper [1] on MUDs ("multi-user dungeons", see [2]). I find myself amused by
how true its final sentence rings twenty years later [3].

>Many people, both male and female, enjoy the attention paid to female
characters. Male players will often log on as female characters and behave
suggestively, further encouraging sexual advances. Pavel Curtis has noted that
the most promiscuous and sexually aggressive women are usually played by men.
_If you meet a character named "FabulousHotBabe," she is almost certainly a he
in real life._

[1] <http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~asb/papers/gender_swapping.html>

[2] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD>

[3] But don't misread it as reenforcing the tired cliche that "there are no
girls on the internet". It's rather about how the "FabulousHotBabes" of the
Internet are very often not its girls.

~~~
fibbery
That is fascinating in the context of camp/travestites - when men dress as
women they often adopt a stylized, over-the-top presentation of femininity.
same thing applies online.

